# ATI Catalyst Installation Manager (Application Install: Install Package Failure!)



## Gaisle (Oct 29, 2010)

I recently reinstalled Windows Media Center Edition on this old Gateway computer of mine, and I've been trying to install the drivers for the Graphics card I put in it. It's an XFX 5450, which I had installed on here before but I had a problem with something else that caused me to reinstall Windows.

Now whenever I try to install the drivers for it I get this error.

"Application Install: Install Package Failure!"

I've heard that you need to have .NET 4.0 installed, so I've tried that but to no avail.

Can anybody help?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you chesecked out the troubleshooting pages 20870InstallGuideforATIHardware&Drivers


----------



## Gaisle (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, I have.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ok can you link me to the driver download please I wonder if you can just install the driver


----------



## Gaisle (Oct 29, 2010)

ATI Radeon

All of them make you install the installation manager first.

I looked in my Device Manager and my graphics card isn't even showing up.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok is there a error flag a yellow ! or red X
Did you see the driver only package there in individual downloads


----------



## Gaisle (Oct 29, 2010)

joeten said:


> Ok is there a error flag a yellow ! or red X


It's not in there at all, even when I show hidden items.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

can you try reseating it you need to remove the side with the power of and cord out, undo the screw attached to the rear of the case and remove the card and carefully reseat it then reboot and try checking device manager


----------



## Gaisle (Oct 29, 2010)

Tried that; Still not showing up.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm could be the card has failed that would be my thought


----------



## Gaisle (Oct 29, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hmm could be the card has failed that would be my thought


So what can I do?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well failed card means it needs replaced check if your still under warranty and if it is contact the company to rma it,if not I 'am afraid you will need to buy one


----------



## Gaisle (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I guess I'll go look for one. And perhaps a new power supply.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check out the stickys in the hardware forums on video cards and power supply selection


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

There is an option to download the display driver click on the individual download tab should be first option.


----------



## Gaisle (Oct 29, 2010)

TheCyberMan said:


> There is an option to download the display driver click on the individual download tab should be first option.


Yeah, but....



Gaisle said:


> ATI Radeon
> 
> All of them make you install the installation manager first.
> 
> I looked in my Device Manager and my graphics card isn't even showing up.


----------

